# xd-9 or Glock 19? xd-9 subcompact vs. Glock 26??



## Alpacino (Sep 28, 2006)

want your opinions for those who have both what you guys think is a better gun?

I have the xd-45 service, glock 19 and 23 and the xd-40subcompact, but wanted to know for my next gun if you have tried the 9mm XD and how it compares to the glock?
as well as their subcompact series.

having the xd-40 subcompact it has a little more kick than the Glock 27. Is that the same for the 9's???


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think the P99 is better than either gun, and there is a compact version as well   

But, the question was between the XD and Glock - personally, with only those 2 choices, I'd take a Glock. Been around longer, and tends to have less problems. Been seeing some frame issues around the locking block on the XD sight - makes me wonder about the XD sometimes.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I own a G19 and rented an XD9 for a side by side comparison. I shoot my 19 very well, but I shot a little better with the XD9. However, this was before I changed the sights on my G19, and my shooting vastly improved.

I think the XD has a more comfortable grip, especially in the subcompacts, but the G19 is a bit easier to conceal, IMO. If only comparing subcompacts, I'd go with the XD, but since I already had Glocks I haven't bought any XDs.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

I have an XD9 Subcompact and have shot a G26 (only 10-20 rds or so). The G26 was definitely a bit smaller, and I shot it decently for my first time. I do prefer the way the XD feels over the Glock, and the Glock's trigger would take a little getting used to for me. IIRC, I shot the XD better the first time out with it compared to my first time with the Glock. I wouldn't mind having a G26 someday though; seems like a very nice gun!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

This may come across as pompous, but what the hell.

I think a new shooter will be satisfied with any of the guns you mentioned, since all are good guns. If your shooting skill progresses, however, and you start thinking about things like split times and trigger reset, you may come to prefer the Glock design. But you may never reach that point in your shooting career due to lack of interest or whatever.

The XD is a good pistol that is not perfect. I harp on the high bore axis and long trigger reset because they make the gun slower to shoot accurately than some other designs.

The Glock is a good pistol that is not perfect. Lots of people have difficulty fully mastering the trigger.

Basically, if you are at the point in your shooting career where you have to ask which is better, it may not matter which you choose. As you progress, it will start to matter, but then you will be experienced enough that you won't need to ask.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I have been a glock fan for many years and carried the g26 for 3 years. I now carry the xd40sub and I do have the 9mm also. I like the xd better except for the sights. I love the glock sights and plan to change the ones on all my XD's. They are both great guns. Anyone have any suggestions for changing sights on the XD's???


----------

